# Champagne?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I've seen a few pics of these in normal and satin, I think I saw some at the show I went to in normal coat, I would like to have a go with these I think, How are they to breed?
would I need to "make" them? or do they breed true? I am still trying to get to grips with the genetics honestly 

Anyone here breed them? what are they like as a variety to keep and breed? In that I've read Dutch can be abit mad and creams are pretty calm?

Thankyou


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

They breed true and you should be able to find a breeder with them. Breeding wise you will have to aim for the right shade, not too dark or too light.

I think SarahC on here has them or has had then.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> They breed true and you should be able to find a breeder with them. Breeding wise you will have to aim for the right shade, not too dark or too light.
> 
> I think SarahC on here has them or has had then.


Thankyou Jo  I think I'm going to look into these abit more,


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't have champagne selfs. I have champagne tans although I haven't shown them for a long time.Champagnes are big and docile and you can win with them.This member shows them memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=769


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

SarahC said:


> I don't have champagne selfs. I have champagne tans although I haven't shown them for a long time.Champagnes are big and docile and you can win with them.This member shows them memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=769


Thankyou for the info Sarah  x


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Aha! can not believe it! I'm getting a trio at Worcester   :gwavebw :lol:


----------

